# getting to HNL, Oahu one day early , which hotel?



## craig5571 (Jun 27, 2014)

Howdy Y'all!


I was supposed to get to HNL, Oahu  on august 9. but it turns out , i will be getting there on the 8th. around 9pm at night. 

I need a place to stay , for one night. as i will be flying to kauai on the 9th and 3:38 pm. 

what is a good place to stay , for this short duration? 
also should i get a car and try to look around, or just chill out?

looking for thoughts..

thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no hotel recommendation, but I'd just get an airport hotel- maybe check tripadvisor-, then book a Pearl Harbor tour for the next morning. Book early, those fill up.

Jim


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jun 27, 2014)

Definitely agree with Passepartout about doing a Pearl Harbor or Missouri tour if you have a few hours in the morning before your flight.  They are about a 5 minute taxi ride from the airport.

There are two airport hotels that are within walking distance (though they have shuttles).  One is the Honolulu Airport Hotel and the other is the Best Western Plaza Hotel.  

IMHO, both of these are 2 star properties.  Clean, convenient, but nothing spectacular.  They both stay fairly busy due to their proximity to the airport (as opposed to Waikiki which is 20 minutes way without traffic and 40-50 minutes away during rush hour.

There is a place near the airport also called the Pacific Marina Inn, but I'd give that about 1/2 star.  Never stayed there, so it might be nicer than it appears to be.  I kinda doubt it.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't book the Marina Inn unless you're coming in very late and leaving very early.


----------



## craig5571 (Jun 27, 2014)

the cheapest price i found was 160$ out the door for Honolulu Airport Hotel, i got it on hotwire. does it have free parking? i think it does. 

is there a good beach , i could just lounge around at ..? 
i was thinking of getting a rental car, i can get one for $25 out the door from thrifty .

any one rented from thrifty at hnl?

thanks!!


----------



## craig5571 (Jun 27, 2014)

ok, just found out that parking is not free. someone on trip advisor said it was $30.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 28, 2014)

The Ohana brand is a budget Waikiki chain, take a cab or shuttle.  Hang out on Waikiki beach.

http://www.ohanahotelsoahu.com/


----------



## craig5571 (Jun 28, 2014)

Is there a shuttle to Waikiki beach,  if not I can just get a rental car,  in the morning and avoid the parking fee at the hotel.  The beach sounds nice and car would give me a bit of freedom.  
Thanks everyone for the info it is much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 28, 2014)

You don't want to take a rental car to Waikiki, no free parking there either .

You might be able to do a one way, then book a Pearl Harbour tour from Waikiki and have them drop you at the airport.  Taking the tour will get you an early ticket on the launch out to the Arizona Memorial.  Call Roberts, they can bundle a deal for you, check the Overnighters deals.

http://www.airportwaikikishuttle.com/


----------



## craig5571 (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I want to do the Diamond head hike.. that  sounds like a bit of fun, i tried it in 2002 and didn't make it all the way up.. and then in 2005, i tried it again and made it.. 

one thing i found out, is you really need alot of water..

what would be the best way to get there shuttle? or rental car?? 
is diamondhead far from the airport hotel?

i was also wondering what to do with my luggage for the day?.. i will be checking out of the hotel. i will only have a backpack and a carry on.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 28, 2014)

Diamondhead is at the far end of Waikiki, furthest from the airport. Easiest way to get around is TheBus, number 22 goes to DH parking lot to start the hike. 

http://www.thebus.org/Route/Routes.asp

The hotels will check your bag for the day, Hawaiian Airlines had a baggage pickup service for same day flights, not sure if that still exists, there was a valet desk in the lobby.

As cheap as a car rental sounds, parking it will be an issue around Waikiki.


----------



## craig5571 (Jun 28, 2014)

Does , "TheBUS"  stop at the Honolulu Airport Hotel, or do i have to take the shuttle, to waikiki. 

thanks for the tip about the rental car.


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 28, 2014)

I would just get a cheap rental car, and priceline/hotwire deal on a hotel in central waikiki.  You can park for free at the zoo which is only a 15 minute walk away.  If you really want to save a bit of money, you could take the public bus, but if you can get a car for $25 it'd be worth it to me.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jun 28, 2014)

craig5571 said:


> is there a good beach , i could just lounge around at ..?
> i was thinking of getting a rental car, i can get one for $25 out the door from thrifty .



No beach within a 20 minute drive of there, unless you count Sand Island Beach Park.  I'm surprised they charge for parking, but I used to work in the building behind the Honolulu Hotel and they charged for parking there.  I guess if they did not police it, people would park there and walk over to the airport.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 1, 2014)

The bus might take too long with all the stops and having to catch a flight at 3:30 would  make it difficult to get back in time.  The hotel used to have a free shuttle to the hotel from the airport, call and ask about that.  It is very close, you can walk there if you want.  You need to get to Diamond Head early because the parking lot gets filled up and the hike gets crowded.  You will wake up early because of jet lag, so go next door and get a car.  There are several rentals closed to that hotel.  Ask the hotel what they recommend.  

After Diamond Head, go behind the Ilikai hotel, or the Hilton Rainbow tower and park next to the Lagoon.  There is some free parking there, but it gets filled up and timing is everything.  If there is no free parking available, there are some meters next to the marina parking.  If you don't want that, go across the street from the Hale Koa hotel to a parking garage.  That is the cheapest parking in Waikiki.  That is a lot to do for one morning, but if you get up early, it is doable.


----------



## zora (Jul 1, 2014)

SmithOp mentioned a Roberts overnighter pkg. another option is Ala Moana hotel ($139/night) which has free parking at ala Moana shopping center, the beach is across the street, and it gives you the option of driving to diamond head for a hike, joining a Pearl Harbor tour (need to book early), hanging out at the beach with your bags at the hotel, or driving up tantalus. 
If you're going to rent a car, check out costco travel. And you're getting in at 9 pm so you need to check whether the freeway is open (they'll be doing construction and closing the freeway every night for a loong time).  
IMHO there's no bad decision.


----------



## myhrse11 (Jul 2, 2014)

tompalm said:


> The bus might take too long with all the stops and having to catch a flight at 3:30 would  make it difficult to get back in time.  The hotel used to have a free shuttle to the hotel from the airport, call and ask about that.  It is very close, you can walk there if you want.  You need to get to Diamond Head early because the parking lot gets filled up and the hike gets crowded.  You will wake up early because of jet lag, so go next door and get a car.  There are several rentals closed to that hotel.  Ask the hotel what they recommend.
> 
> After Diamond Head, go behind the Ilikai hotel, or the Hilton Rainbow tower and park next to the Lagoon.  There is some free parking there, but it gets filled up and timing is everything.  If there is no free parking available, there are some meters next to the marina parking.  If you don't want that, go across the street from the Hale Koa hotel to a parking garage.  That is the cheapest parking in Waikiki.  That is a lot to do for one morning, but if you get up early, it is doable.



Keep in mind that you won't be allowed to bring luggage on 'The Bus'


----------



## tompalm (Jul 3, 2014)

zora said:


> SmithOp mentioned a Roberts overnighter pkg. another option is Ala Moana hotel ($139/night) which has free parking at ala Moana shopping center, the beach is across the street, and it gives you the option of driving to diamond head for a hike, joining a Pearl Harbor tour (need to book early), hanging out at the beach with your bags at the hotel, or driving up tantalus.
> If you're going to rent a car, check out costco travel. And you're getting in at 9 pm so you need to check whether the freeway is open (they'll be doing construction and closing the freeway every night for a loong time).
> IMHO there's no bad decision.



I like the idea of staying at the Ala Moana Hotel if the price is about the same as the airport hotel.  However, there is free parking at the shopping center during the day, but at midnight, all the cars must be gone or they will be towed.  The hotel might have a few parking spots that are approved for free in that area, but ask and make sure you park in the right area.

Regarding Waikiki Beach; if you find parking at the Hilton Lagoon behind Illikai, a fun thing to do is walk down the beach toward Diamond Head.  You can walk the entire beach behind the hotels.  Stop at Shore Bird for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## vbk (Jul 11, 2014)

*one night stay in HNL*

We had good experiences and prices staying at The Equus hotel in Honolulu. It's in the Upper West side of Waikiki by the yacht harbor. Walkable to the beach. They do have some parking; we were not charged last year for it but I know things change all the time. If you have time and are hungry, check out Marukami Udon (on Kuhio Ave) for the most amazing and affordable meal. The line is worth the wait.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 11, 2014)

vbk said:


> check out Marukami Udon (on Kuhio Ave) for the most amazing and affordable meal. The line is worth the wait.



We stop at Marukami a few times every trip, it's sooo good!  Try going around 3:30pm if you don't like waiting in line or hovering for a table.


----------

